# long term rental, in or near Malaga



## aix123 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any websites where people in the UK may be advertising long term rental properties that they own in Malaga, or up to say 20 miles east of Malaga? I'm returning there next June. Last time I stayed in the mountains north of Malaga, but this time want to be on the coast. I'm intending going there for a couple of years, and it occured to be me that there may be Brits based in the UK wanting to rent out flats or houses.

Also if you can recommend any good letting agencies based in Spain listing adverts for long term rentals that would be great. I've found some on the internet, but they don't seem that great.

Any help for this relative newbie would be appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Why limit yourself to british owners, in those areas there are owners of many nationalities, especially Scandinavian, dutch and German, but of course the majority are Spanish.

to start take a look in Sur in English they have a limited number on there, also search the forum for other websites there are *many many* discussions on here with ideas of where to look


----------

